# Do we have any coin collectors?



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

I have been collecting for a year or so any type, have some roman coins, korean, canadian, mexican.
WHo here collects and what do they store them in?

I recently received this in my change for a pack of gum!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I collect coins.  I have a few Roman coins, and about 40 modern countries.  They're stored in a couple large albums.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

ulysses said:


> I have been collecting for a year or so any type, have some roman coins, korean, canadian, mexican.
> WHo here collects and what do they store them in?
> 
> I recently received this in my change for a pack of gum!


what is that?


----------

